# iPad 2 or Nintendo 3DS?



## Lacius (Mar 9, 2011)

So today is my birthday, and my parents decided they wanted to buy me an iPad 2. While I would gladly take an iPad, I already have an iPod Touch and I'm not entirely sure I would use it enough to warrant them spending $500. My parents are known for buying frivolous things I don't need, and they are even insisting that they get the 64GB model. However, I think I convinced them to buy me the 16GB model. I know, what a predicament, right?

The thing is that they plan on ordering the iPad 2 online, which means I don't think it will come for at least a couple of weeks. I also go back and forth between their house and my apartment up at school, so there is no garuntee I will be at any given place when the package finally arrives wherever it was sent. I could go to the Apple store sometime this week, but I don't feel like waiting in a super long line or having it be sold out (I don't know what to expect with the iPad 2). That being the case, I thought this would be the perfect opportunity to instead get a Nintendo 3DS without having to buy it myself. It's half the price of an iPad 2, and I would definitely use it more (especially if a 3DS flashcart were to come out). If I get the iPad 2 now, however, it is likely I could wait and let them buy me the Nintendo 3DS for Christmas or something instead.

My iPad 2 concerns:

No jailbreak yet
It's a lot of money.
I already have an iPod Touch.
I might not get it for a couple of weeks and I don't want it delivered when I'm not home.
I might have to go to the mall early and wait in line if I want to avoid the above problem.
My Nintendo 3DS concerns:

No games coming out soon that I care about (except OoT, which I can live without)
It is going to take until March 27 (at the earliest)
No flashcart available
Doubt that a flashcart ever will be available
What effect my Acekard 2i will have on it in the future
Any thoughts?


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 9, 2011)

iPad = Giant iPod touch

just get a 3DS, since you have a Touch. Don;t waste your time with another similar Apple product.

Also, there are several flashcarts already running DS Mode on the 3DS.


----------



## Lacius (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Also, I know my Acekard 2i will be able to run in DS mode eventually. I was concerned that there wouldn't be a 3DS flashcard out or that it would log the fact that I used my Acekard and would eventually come back to bite me somehow.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2011)

I say just go with the 3DS.


----------



## Chanser (Mar 9, 2011)

Buy both.

Otherwise knowing that Apple refresh their products every year, I would say buy a 3DS.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Mar 9, 2011)

I can say with the least amount of bias I can muster to get the 3DS. Even if there aren't any games you don't see yourself liking now, you could always look for games with good reviews and then see if you like 'em.


----------



## emigre (Mar 9, 2011)

Out of those two, get the 3DS.

Alternatively you could always use the money to buy a good laptop which will be more use thant he iPad. And yo can wait to see how things go with the 3Ds. Personally I think the launch titles are a bit flat so you may want to wait a year or so for some titles to come out.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Mar 10, 2011)

iPad 2 has shit OS and games

3DS is epic, is 3D, has buttons, slide padr, DS compatibiliter, awesome upcoming softwares, good gaems (you pay a premium but you get premium software unliek pay cheap for shit apps), etc.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 10, 2011)

Nintendo based forum says 3ds....

Now we need iFish's opinion....


----------



## VashTS (Mar 10, 2011)

like another poster said, get a PC laptop, you can get a monster for the price of the ipad. you could even scale back and get the PC and the 3ds.  get a 400 laptop and the 3ds, that should equal the cost of the ipad. 

apple sucks. i would love to have an ipod, but i would NEVER buy one.


----------



## BloodyFlame (Mar 10, 2011)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> iPad 2 has shit OS and games
> 
> 3DS is epic, is 3D, has buttons, slide padr, DS compatibiliter, awesome upcoming softwares, good gaems (you pay a premium but you get premium software unliek pay cheap for shit apps), etc.



What you said is pretty biased. iOS has many decent games, believe or not.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 10, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Nintendo based forum says 3ds....
> 
> Now we need iFish's opinion....


What? You can clearly see 3DS or even psp2 would be better than an ipad.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 10, 2011)

3DS not biased.
You have an ipod touch anyways.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 10, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I know...I'm playing devils advocate....

Id take a ipad 2 over a 3ds purely to sell it and buy a 3ds and a bunch of games for it....


----------



## sputnix (Mar 10, 2011)

ipad 2 is not a tablet, so don't let people try to tell you it is, it lacks almost ALL of the features a tablet should have [external memory like sd, micro sd, usb, it lacks any sort of output, no FU**ING FLASH, can't use many filetypes {though some apps do but most are removed}] the gaming for it is ok but nothing to get excited about, and any accessories like a physical keyboard [which is almost a necessity for a tablet] are very expensive because of the apple tax.
you can get a 3ds but you should do resurch for small laptops [not netbooks too small and very slow], or alternative tablets [asus eee pads are coming out it July which I know is way past your birthday but they seem to be worth the wait]


----------



## CarbonX13 (Mar 10, 2011)

I can honestly say Nintendo 3DS would be much more worth it than an iPad. You already have an iPod Touch, so there honestly isn't a point in getting something that's practically the same thing just four times bigger. If anything, buy a laptop of an equivalent price to the iPad to get much more bang for your buck.


----------



## Snailface (Mar 10, 2011)

That's like asking us if you should get laid or get cancer. Get the 3DS and get laid.


----------



## iFish (Mar 10, 2011)

Depends...  

Do you want a dedicated gaming device? Or a multimedia one that has casual games? 

I kinda already convinced myself to get an iPad 2 so I'm sorta biased. XD.

Personally, if you want an iPad in the future take it now since the 3DS is WAY cheaper. 

This was typed on an PS3  so sorry for any errors.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 10, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Depends...
> 
> Do you want a dedicated gaming device? Or a multimedia one that has casual games?
> 
> ...


I knew you were gonna say that


----------



## iFish (Mar 10, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I /AM/ an Apple fanboy. 
But also a Nintendo one.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 10, 2011)

3DS, iFish's opinion is invalid, has games, iFish's opinion is still invalid, isn't going to be replaced in a year, etc.

But yeah, go for the 3DS, as it....

1) Is much more worth it since you already have an iPod Touch
2) Isn't going to be replaced each year to come
3) Isn't as expensive
4) Is dedicated for gaming, but has/is getting a ton of features, such as Netflix, an internet browser, etc.
5) 3D.  Not many people, including myself, care about the 3D effect, but if you really like, it can be a buying point I guess.


----------



## Lacius (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'm pretty sure I'm just going to get the 3DS because I hadn't even considered getting an iPad 2 until my parents put that thought into my head. I think I just wanted to get the iPad 2 for attention.



			
				TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> 3DS, iFish's opinion is invalid, has games, iFish's opinion is still invalid, isn't going to be replaced in a year, etc.
> 
> But yeah, go for the 3DS, as it....
> 
> ...


Yeah, maybe, but when the Lite and the DSi came out, I felt how I imagine people feel when new versions of Apple products come out, which is one of the reasons why I was considering holding off on getting the 3DS.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 10, 2011)

You just said that you would get more use out of a 3DS, so why even think about it? Even when the games come, at least you won't be someone who's running around trying to find a 3DS as you'll already have one.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Mar 10, 2011)

3DS.
Non-biased.
I own an iPad (the first one), and I'm sure a better processor + cameras won't really make a difference.
It's not all that fun.
It's convenient if you're like on a plane or something, but then again the 3DS is even funner.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 10, 2011)

Just buy the 3DS. It's the latest gadget and it's games are cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If I have so much money, I'll it and have fun with it.


----------



## hankchill (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd say go get the iPad 2. Not only are you *not* paying for it, but it's completely different than an iPod touch. You will gain a newfound love for the apps and games you use on it because the screen is much bigger. I have an iPhone 4, but I would rather play on an iPad because my fingers basically cover most of the screen on the phone.

Just my opinion though, it matters not; get what YOU want. Don't purchase something based on the fact you can pirate on it, purchase something based on how much you will enjoy that product.


----------



## iFish (Mar 10, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> 3DS, iFish's opinion is invalid, has games, iFish's opinion is still invalid, isn't going to be replaced in a year, etc.
> 
> But yeah, go for the 3DS, as it....
> 
> ...


This is quite funny 
How can an opinion be invalid? It is somebody's own opinion... 

Also, I'm not denying the fact iPad gets updated every year. But I am willing to bet the 3DS will have a new model with better battery life too. 

Oh well, belies what you want. 

This was typed on an iPad :3


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 10, 2011)

... They make those Ipads every year.... Nintendo makes a portable console every 5 years...


----------



## bowser (Mar 10, 2011)

Lacius said:
			
		

> So today is my birthday, and my parents decided they wanted to buy me an iPad 2. While I would gladly take an iPad, I already have an iPod Touch and I'm not entirely sure I would use it enough to warrant them spending $500. *My parents are known for buying frivolous things I don't need, and they are even insisting that they get the 64GB model. However, I think I convinced them to buy me the 16GB model.* I know, what a predicament, right?
> 
> The thing is that they plan on ordering the iPad 2 online, which means I don't think it will come for at least a couple of weeks. I also go back and forth between their house and my apartment up at school, so there is no garuntee I will be at any given place when the package finally arrives wherever it was sent. I could go to the Apple store sometime this week, but I don't feel like waiting in a super long line or having it be sold out (I don't know what to expect with the iPad 2). That being the case, I thought this would be the perfect opportunity to instead get a Nintendo 3DS without having to buy it myself. It's half the price of an iPad 2, and I would definitely use it more (especially if a 3DS flashcart were to come out). If I get the iPad 2 now, however, it is likely I could wait and let them buy me the Nintendo 3DS for Christmas or something instead.
> 
> ...


Off topic: I think you are one of the few people who have their feet firmly on the ground inspite of having parents who want nothing but the best for their kids. Most others would have been spoilt douche bags. Good for you!

On topic: 3DS all the way baby!


----------



## iFish (Mar 10, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> ... They make those Ipads every year.... Nintendo makes a portable console every 5 years...



You talk as if there are already 5 iPad models out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is only the second generation. I'm not saying you're wrong, since you're right.

But are you ignoring the fact that Nintendo  put the DSi out in April(North America date) And then approx the same time next year the DSi XL came out...

You act as if Apple is MAKING you update every hardware update. The current iPad will be supported for a while. The first generation iPhone and iPod touch both lived through 3 iOS revs.

So did the iPod touch 2G and iPhone 3G.

And the iPhone 3GS will see it's 3rd iOS rev with iOS 5.

So yeah...


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2011)

If your parents love spending, Ask them to get both.


----------



## iFish (Mar 10, 2011)

diando said:
			
		

> If your parents love spending, Ask them to get both.



Well, that could maybe work. Since he DID mention them wanting to get him the 64GB version which if I recall correctly is more than the 16GB and 3DS put together. So maybe.


----------



## Windaga (Mar 10, 2011)

It's been said, but what do you want out of either? Personally, I don't see the need for a tablet, regardless of it's brand. My father has an iPad, and my mother just got a Xoom, and to be honest, while both are nice, I'd personally take a dedicated gaming device over one. I suppose it comes down to what you want out of either device. If you want a gaming device, go with the 3DS. If you want a multimedia device, go with the iPad 2.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> diando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The advice did come from the "creepy god of pokemon"


----------



## Sephxus (Mar 10, 2011)

Apple will make you hate your IPAD 2 once it announces IPAD 3.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd probably say 3DS.



			
				iFish said:
			
		

> Depends...
> 
> Do you want a dedicated gaming device? Or a multimedia one that has casual games?
> 
> ...


Unless you count the double space on the last sentence that post was pretty much fine.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 10, 2011)

Neither. The 3DS is shit useless, and so is the iPad.

Get a job. Or just save the money.


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 11, 2011)

voted 3DS
reasons are twofold i guess
3DS will not have updated RAM, cpu, graphics for another 5/6 years.
iPad 2 will be outdated next year and the year after and so on.
I expect ipad will drop in price drastically when ipad 2 comes out, you can just wait for a huge drop on ipad 1 or 2.
3DS will drop in price when a lite comes out, but not that much and that is 2/3 years away.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Mar 11, 2011)

Lacius said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Also, I know my Acekard 2i will be able to run in DS mode eventually. I was concerned that there wouldn't be a 3DS flashcard out or that it would log the fact that I used my Acekard and would eventually come back to bite me somehow.


Acekard 2i has 3DS DS mode capability already. You just need the update from the team.


----------



## MrCooper (Mar 11, 2011)

iPad is overpriced. And 3DS causes so caterax. So neither


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Neither. The 3DS is shit useless, and so is the iPad.
> 
> Get a job. Or just save the money.
> How is the 3DS useless?
> ...


Stop your out right lying.


----------



## Liezah (Mar 11, 2011)

You don't really need those if you have a computer and an ipod touch/iphone. While I don't know about 3DS, but it seems like a waste of money. 

I say just wait for something better and innovative that comes out? They always update or integrate something new to their products like every year... But wait for like a super-mega-awesome mech? or something like that... 

Or just save the money for life problems.. =/


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Liezah said:
			
		

> You don't really need those if you have a computer and an ipod touch/iphone. While I don't know about 3DS, but it seems like a waste of money.
> 
> I say just wait for something better and innovative that comes out? They always update or integrate something new to their products like every year... But wait for like a super-mega-awesome mech? or something like that...
> 
> Or just save the money for life problems.. =/


The funny thing is 3DS is better and innovative. Not being bias, but the logic of saying do not buy something although not knowing anything about it
make no sense.

Nintendo 3DS FAQ 

There info, but it can only help you so far. Need do more research and experience yourself.


----------



## Urza (Mar 11, 2011)

Why are you asking us?

They're two completely different products, which aren't comparable. It depends entirely on what _you_ want.

(personally I would get the iPad 2 however)


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 11, 2011)

This thread is a joke right?

3DS. No contest.


iPads are the worst crap you could ever want to buy. They're completely and utterly useless.
Tablets in general are rather useless, but iAnything in particular is just huge brand fees for a mediocre product. ESPECIALLY iPads.
I could never work at a store that sold iPads because I would fucking roll on the FLOOR laughing at your dumb ass if you brought an iPad to the till.


----------



## Urza (Mar 11, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> just huge brand fees for a mediocre product.


It's not like the company behind the 3DS has released only low-end hardware with huge profit margins over the course of the last decade or anything.

That was sarcasm, by the way.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you saying they release overprice hardware, because if you are that isn't true at all.


----------



## Urza (Mar 11, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the NDS, look at the Wii, look at the 3DS.

Every generation of hardware consists of outdated bargain-bin components with exorbitant mark-up.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because everything else over tech(ps3 starting at like ~$799), most of the time over price(Apple like the ipad), doesn't mean Nintendo stuff are
"over price outdated bargain-bin components".

How is wii level, glass-less 3D , 3 cameras,  two screen, and motion sensor with gyro sensor, as a small size portable at it's price over price? 

Stop your hating.


----------



## Urza (Mar 11, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Just because everything else over tech(ps3 starting at like ~$799), most of the time over price(Apple like the ipad), doesn't mean Nintendo stuff are
> "over price outdated bargain-bin components".
> 
> How is wii level, glasses 3D , 3 cameras,  two screen, and motion sensor with gyro sensor, as a small size portable at it's price over price?
> ...


Because the original PSP was almost as powerful? 6 years ago?

It's most blatant with the NDS. It used absolute trash hardware, from the processors to the bare-minimum RAM allotment and god-awful networking chipset. Just try to use a homebrew binary as simple as an email parser, and you see how utterly ridiculous it is.

Now I'm not speaking on any other aspect of these devices, merely the hardware. If you can't see what I'm saying, then its quite obvious you're disregarding reality in favor of company favoritism.


----------



## nutella (Mar 11, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Just because everything else over tech(ps3 starting at like ~$799), most of the time over price(Apple like the ipad), doesn't mean Nintendo stuff are
> "over price outdated bargain-bin components".


Actually, Sony sells PS3s at a loss, while Nintendo makes a profit on every console they sell. I think it's quite obvious what Urza means by this point.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 11, 2011)

New idea,
Buy the first ipad and use the remaining to buy a 3DS


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What has that got to do with anything? It isn't Nintendo fault they try to pull over tech stuff way a head of it time. Nintendo didn't go from gba straight 
to 3DS, they wait when the technology cheaper to make. Pulling stuff together and pricing it fairly. 

I mean Sony could have waiting when the time was right or actually price it at how much they had to make it at that time, which would have been over
$1000 dollars.


----------



## bigpaws (Mar 11, 2011)

Get a real system, get a 3ds. dont fall to the cheapo games on the ipad store
the 3ds is much better and has the potential to be great as a system for 5+ years
i products as said, are always outdated the next year
dont fall to that treatment

buy a 3ds and some amazing game such as street fighter and oot


----------



## Urza (Mar 11, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its sad how horribly delusional you are, and how little you actually know about the hardware you're trying to act the authority on.


----------



## Advi (Mar 11, 2011)

the ipad 2 has angry birds

it is the SUPERIOR GAMING DEVICE


----------



## nutella (Mar 11, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> What has that got to do with anything? It isn't Nintendo fault they try to pull over tech stuff way a head of it time. Nintendo didn't go from gba straight
> to 3DS, they wait when the technology cheaper to make. Pulling stuff together and pricing it fairly.
> 
> I mean Sony could have waiting when the time was right or actually price it at how much they had to make it at that time, which would have been over
> $1000 dollars.


Which is exactly the point. Sony didn't mark up the price for their hardware, therefore selling their products at a loss. This means that PS3 hardware cannot be over priced, as they are selling them for cheaper than it was to manufacture it.

Meanwhile, Nintendo, as you said, waited until the hardware was "cheaper to make", as per your words. They sell their products at a higher price than it cost to manufacture it, thus marking up the price. Therefore, Nintendo products, looking strictly at hardware alone and nothing else, are more overpriced than Sony products.


----------



## sentinel5000 (Mar 11, 2011)

None, get an NGP when available


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 11, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I said over price I meant Apple products not the ps3. 

Sony is selling it cheaper now because all that powerful hardware is cheaper to make. If they went for cheaper hardware to begin with then they wouldn't
have to be selling at a lost like Nintendo.


If Nintendo didn't wait than the $3DS made after the game boy series would have be way more expensive. People well complain and would had to sell it
at a lose. 

Nintendo doesn't go "Hey let slap all this nice tech together doesn't matter the cost", they go "Hey let slap this relatively cheaper tech to make
the customers happy and make a fair profit".


----------



## Urza (Mar 11, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> nutella said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try this: 
Download NDSMail (http://www.bronto-online.de/ndsmail.htm)
Copy to flashkit
Load it
Try setting up your account and downloading your emails
Try sending an email

If you can accomplish this without cutting your own face off in frustration, then I'll concede that the NDS' hardware isn't absolute shit.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> Try this:
> Download NDSMail (http://www.bronto-online.de/ndsmail.htm)
> Copy to flashkit
> Load it
> ...


You do know the main purpose of the ds was to play games and not any other stuff right?


----------



## Urza (Mar 11, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Further proving you don't understand what we're even arguing about.


----------



## markvn (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm going to get both...


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ds was fairly price hardware for playing games. It wasn't made to sent some e-mail, be music player, video player and other junk. 

All hardware cheap to make now for 3DS is for the games and it just happen to handle some of the other stuff.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 11, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> If you can accomplish this without cutting your own face off in frustration, then I'll concede that the NDS' hardware isn't absolute shit.


You're absolutely right that the NDS's hardware is shit. That's possibly the biggest reason Nintendo can continue to function under the rampant piracy the NDS currently has. They use good business strategies, and the fanbase takes care of the rest. However, the biggest reason the DS deserves the markup price is the fact that it's a dedicated gaming machine with superior controllability and outstanding IPs. iPad, iPod Touch, and iPhone have absolutely jack in terms of recognizable mascots and a distinct lack of buttons make it undesirable to anybody who has played a dedicated system seriously. The PSP is not much better, it has buttons, and I would absolutely kill to have that new Tactics Ogre game on the DS as well, but they don't sell to anyone other than people who have played Sony in the past. The new casual market is pretty much cornered by Nintendo.

The thing is that the Apple tax on Apple products is not there because of outstanding quality and superiority, but because the people that buy them are deluded into thinking that there isn't a cheaper, better alternative. The people I talk about aren't like you (who have more than half a brain), but consumers in general.

TL;DR: Nintendo have better business strategies, and a better gaming system. Sony, have horrible strategies, and rely on software sale. Apple practically make money print with outrageous prices and a mindless consumer base who willingly pay for sub par quality (multiple times in most cases).


----------



## nutella (Mar 11, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> You do know the main purpose of the ds was to play games and not any other stuff right?


You just continue to destroy your own argument. Clearly, Urza and I have stressed that we are talking strictly about hardware. You're talking about the DS as an entire ecosystem that encompasses all the software (proven by the fact that you mentioned the word "games", which is software). This is totally irrelevant to the original point that Urza was trying to make.


----------



## Advi (Mar 11, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


email is an _extremely_ basic internet service by modern standards, if that homebrew sucks then that's probably because DS homebrew generally sucks ass


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 11, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the games and his email just float in mid air? 

So in other words email is hardware? 

He using email(software) to say the hardware is bad because it may not be able to do it. 

I'm saying it fairly price hardware was made to play games.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 11, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> What the games and his email just float in mid air?
> 
> So in other words email is hardware?
> 
> ...


What Urza is trying to say, is that when compared to the PS3, the NDS is priced at a markup. Meaning the system itself is priced more than it costs to produce. I'm not sure where this argument came from in advising the 3DS vs iPad. If hardware is priced too expensive and they aren't making profit off of them because they're ahead of their time... Why would this influence anyone? Sure it may be better, but a system that can produce viable entertainment at a viable price point is infinitely greater than new hardware that is expensive to by and produce software for is just silly. The 3DS is gonna be the better system for dedicated games than the iPad hands down.


----------



## nutella (Mar 11, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> What the games and his email just float in mid air?
> 
> So in other words email is hardware?
> 
> ...


No, Urza used software to demonstrate that the DS hardware is incapable to completing simple tasks, thus proving how limited the DS hardware actually is. You used software to justify the price of the DS, which has no relevance to Urza's argument, which I repeat, was strictly about hardware.

At any rate, before you continue to derail this topic, I would agree with Urza. The iPad and 3DS are completely different products. By the sounds of it, it seems the OP is leaning toward the 3DS, so why not get the 3DS if you think you'll be more satisfied with it.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 11, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep in mind though the DS wasn't meant to do simple tasks. It's meant soley for games. The DS isn't marketed as the all in one tool for your daily life, but the iPad is. Also, that is a homebrew, and should not be compared to actual professionally built software.


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 11, 2011)

Please stay on topic this time, guys.  Thanks.  

Re-opened for healthy discussion on: *iPad 2 or Nintendo 3DS?*


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Mar 11, 2011)

I wouldn't waste *your* money on either. nut if I had to choose, I'd get the 3DS. you said it yourself, you already have an ipod touch there aren't many new features from the ipod touch. heck you could by two 3DSes with the money you'd use for an iPad2.

You'd be saving some cash and enjoying something new.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 11, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> I wouldn't waste *your* money on either. nut if I had to choose, I'd get the 3DS. you said it yourself, you already have an ipod touch there aren't many new features from the ipod touch. heck you could by two 3DSes with the money you'd use for an iPad2.
> 
> You'd be saving some cash and enjoying something new.


I find this the best anwser.


----------

